# good pike repro?



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

who makes a good pike repro im lookin for a 32" 15" girth


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you talking who makes the blank so you can do it? or what taxidermist does good work on repros?


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

someone whos selling the blank so i can do it


----------

